# Clouds waiting thread



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Cloud my Saanen is due begining April 6th. The 6th would be 150 days from the date the boer buck was put in with her.

I'm so excited! I've noticed the last couple of days her udder starting to get bigger. Not like milking big, but a bit bigger.

You can see her udder in this video.

At about 37 seconds you can see her udder. lol






She's been really asking for a lot more treats lately. I've been giving her sunflower seeds and a cup of alfalfa pellets twice a day. Otherwise, she's on forage. Anything else I should give her?

We do not do hay, we can't afford it. All hay is shipped from the mainland on the barge. I spent $18.00 for a 40# bag of alfalfa pellets today at the feed store, the BOSS runs about $1.00/pound bulk.

So in like 20 days I might have baby saanens/boers!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Good luck with kidding!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks! I just emailed with the lady that sold her to me and she said to give her (to start) 1 pound of alfalfa pellets twice a day and go up from there depending on how much Cloud needs. I think that's a good starting point. She eats forage all day long and is still hungry!

Her udder is starting to get bigger:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Probably have only 12 days left to wait!

She's got at least twins in there, probably triplets. I could feel two babies for sure.

So I need 3 good girl names and 3 good boy names.

Mom is Cloud. Dad is Spike. 

I'd love to keep it in the family type names. 

Names that cannot be used (because we already have animals named or were named these)

Aurora
Holly
Tucker
Sugar
Sonja
Bailey
Bob
Nein
Tein
Bootsie
Bunny
Honey
Buckaroo Bonzai
Darwin
Franklin
Maya
Cassidy
Cosmo
Ginger
Stanley
Cloud
Charlie
Cupcake
Dolly
Popcorn
Princess
Jack
Shadow
Blaze
Sinjin
Jackie
Merry


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could go with cloud types like Cirrus, Stratus, Cumulus, Altostratus


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I like Cirrus! Other names suggested on facebook that I like are Orion and Breezy.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm going in for my cesarean on the 4th, maybe Cloud and I will kid on the same day.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Well I'm glad you kidded just fine and sad that you and Cloud didn't kid on the same day! lol

Here are a couple photos from yesterday. She's not wanting to walk around much anymore, I'm bringing her forage and hay. She'll get up for treats but you can tell it's getting harder and harder for her to get around. Poor girl!



















And here is one of her bff cupcake just because she's cute. lol


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Poor Cloud! She's so uncomfortable. I think there are two kids in there. I don't think she's big enough for trips but I think she's too big for just one. But I guess time will tell!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Good luck with kidding! Never seen a boer/saanen baby before  Hope you get twins!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks, this will be her third time having kids. Her first with me though. She's had twins and triplets previously.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Here are two pics of her vulva from today. What do you guys think?

Is she getting close? I felt her "ligs" and the pencil feeling things feel like well... pencils. lol So obviously they are still there.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks like her udder has quite a bit of filling to do, and if her ligs are still like pencils then she is probably at least a few days away.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

UGH! I'm going crazy. lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Prayers for a speedy and safe delivery for Cloud 
Love her sweet face 
They all look like they are having a blast in your video , lolol


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Haha, we all know that feeling! 

One tip that helped me was that when you pinch her skin (not hard at all) and there is extra skin on her udder, her udder is not strutted. If you can't get ahold of any skin, her udder is strutted and she will probably kid within the next day or so.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Haha, we all know that feeling!
> 
> One tip that helped me was that when you pinch her skin (not hard at all) and there is extra skin on her udder, her udder is not strutted. If you can't get ahold of any skin, her udder is strutted and she will probably kid within the next day or so.


She is cranky about having her udder touched right now so I think I'll wait and try that on my nd's this fall when they kid! lol


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

That's too bad, that was the most helpful thing I could do!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

The lady that has the herd Cloud came from and got pregnant in called today.

she's got babies dropping all over the place! GIRLS! All GIRLS!

Maybe the sire is having a girl year. My luck they'll be all boys. haha

Seriously though, all healthy babies which is fabulous. She said to keep a close eye on Cloud as she was surprised she'd not given birth yet!

I CAN'T WAIT


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm guessing twin doelings then.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

You were kinda right! I think all three are doelings, but one didn't make it.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dayna , did Cloud have her babies ?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes there is a thread in the birth announcements!


----------

